# Critique my mares conformation please?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, my first inclinination is that she is all or part Morgan. She is very narrow in the chest, so might have some Arab in her.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm horrible with conformation, but she looks excellent to me. And I agree with the above. There is definetly Arab in there somewhere.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I see a good using horse (as in, she could do just about anything you ask her to).

She's a tiny bit over at the knee and a wee bit tied in behind the knee, but nothing major. She's got decent bone on her, which I like. Her shoulder looks a little upright. Her back is a good length. Her neck might be a little on the short side, but nothing extreme. Not entirely sure about her hocks. The angles are good, but in the second pic they look a little high, whereas in the first pic they look nice and low. Her hind legs look good from the back, with just the right amount of toeing out to allow freedom of movement (if they are too straight, it restricts the way the hip rotates and causes issues with the way they move).

I agree with the others. The first thing I thought when I saw her was morgan. Maybe a little arab, but mostly morgan.


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

Morgans are that small? I've always thought she had Arab in her for her short back, semi-dished face, and the fiery temperament. I also thought about Paso Fino (she has a funky fast gait sometimes) and Mustang...because every picture I've ever seen of an Arab x Mustang looks exactly like her. I also thought Morgan at first...maybe I'm overthinking it. She also looks as if her hip is higher than her withers. Thanks so much for everyones opinions. Also, the pasture isn't even.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Straight from the AMHA website (look down to number 13 for size and number 1 for head type): http://www.morganhorse.com/abohttp:...halter-p-1802.htmlut_the_morgan/morgan_ideal/


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Straight from the AMHA website (look down to number 13 for size and number 1 for head type): http://www.morganhorse.com/abohttp:...halter-p-1802.htmlut_the_morgan/morgan_ideal/


Thanks! You're awesome.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, I like her! She is down hill, but it doesn't detract. Without being present, hinds are always hard to evaluate "for real", but in the picture her hind end doesn't look text book "ideal" straight, but not cow hocked either....so I will go with...it is fine. 

Breed, it would be hard to substantiat a guess. I would _guess_ she has some sort of cob in her background.

She has beautiful soft eyes!


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks! I love her to death  she's great no matter what we do. 6 months ago she was completely untrained and now she's one of the best in the barn


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I think she looks to be younger than 4. We thought Hunter was about 7 months older than he actually is (turning 4 in April) and he looked like that over a year ago (narrow in chest, very leggy). I don't even think that she is 3 yet. She is a cutie pie though.


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

The vet said she was 3 last summer. Maybe she just turned 3 when she checked her teeth??


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

RubieLee said:


> The vet said she was 3 last summer. Maybe she just turned 3 when she checked her teeth??



OK I thought you said she was already 4, Summer is a ways away yet she will change a lot. Hunter had a super narrow chest a year ago and now he is filling out and widening up so I think you will see a really big difference in the next 2 years.


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

I had her birthday on Thanksgiving. So, I was considering her 4. I'll just find a better birthday for her. Thanks for suggesting her age wasn't right!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

RubieLee said:


> I had her birthday on Thanksgiving. So, I was considering her 4. I'll just find a better birthday for her. Thanks for suggesting her age wasn't right!



I could be totally wrong. She just reminds me of Hunter a year ago, same shape, legs and everything.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Honestly, the more I look at your mare, the more she screams morgan to me. We have a little morgan mare at our barn who could be a body double for your girl...she's just a very red bay instead of the more sooty buckskin your mare looks.


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

She's a very sooty dunskin  now that you all have suggested Morgan I see it to! I never would have guessed. Would you post a pic of your Morgan please? Or send it to me. Id like to see


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll see if I can get a pic of her. She doesn't belong to me, but one of the other boarders. She's the cutest little thing! I think she kind of has a crush on Aires (but who wouldn't? ;-)). lol


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

My girl has a crush on Maximus, my friends Percheron. He loves up on her and she tries her hardest to ignore him. It's so cute! Thanks for trying to get that picture for me


----------

